# E3 2012 | June 4th to 7th | Nintendo's Software Showcase at 6PM PDT



## Justin

Prepare yourself fellow TBTers as E3 2012 is just around the corner! E3 is the biggest gaming event of the year based at the Los Angeles Convention Center. Video game publishers from around the world come to E3 to show off their latest games and hardware. *In less than two weeks* we'll finally know the answers to all of the questions we've been asking.

Discuss the press conferences, the expo and more! *The first post (this post!) will be constantly updated with the latest information including times and stream links for the press conferences. You'll also find summaries of the major announcements coming from the big three!* Let me know if there's anything else you want to see.

I know there's already the other expo discussion thread but this thread offers so much more in the first post! Also, it's already at 15 pages. 

*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*
_scroll down for more information_

*PRESS CONFERENCES*
_ordered by closest event, events are moved to the bottom when complete_​




*IT'S OVER!!!*

*Archives:
*E3.Nintendo.com
GameSpot
IGN





*IT'S OVER!!!
*
*Archives:
*PlayStation.com
GameSpot
IGN





*IT'S OVER!!!*

*Archives:*
YouTube
GameSpot
IGN





*IT'S OVER!!!*

*Archives:
*EA.com
GameSpot
IGN





*IT'S OVER!!!*

*Archives:*
GameSpot
IGN

_please let me know if you see any incorrect times/countdowns_

*LIVE CHAT ON THE IRC
*_enjoy E3 live together with your fellow TBTers_​
Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...

*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*

*MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS
*_this area will be filled with the biggest announcements from the big three companies after their conferences_​















*NEW TRAILERS
*_this area will be filled with the new trailers from the big three companies after their conferences_​















*E3 BINGO
*_play bingo while watching the big three conferences, here's an example_​





I'll be making this one. I'm working on it right now! If you're curious what I mean by E3 Bingo, check out this Nintendo Direct Bingo I made a few months ago. Basically, you can follow the bingo card that someone makes while you watch the press conference and when something happens that is on the card you mark that spot. See if we can get a bingo!






Someone else who knows more about Microsoft at the moment should make this one. Post here if you want to claim the job! You'll get your Microsoft E3 Bingo featured in this post.






Someone else who knows more about Sony at the moment should make this one. Post here if you want to claim the job! You'll get your Sony E3 Bingo featured in this post.


----------



## Justin

Reserved incase I go over the image limit per post. : )


----------



## Jas0n

Woo E3!

Can't wait to hang out in IRC this year. I'd recommend everyone to come during the conferences, it's awesome


----------



## Keenan

I saw the commercial for it while I was watching G4 with some friends today. I can't wait! Thanks for all the information too, Justin.

@Jas0n: I'll be in the IRC.


----------



## PaJami

I'm so upset I'm gonna miss it this year! I'm on vacation that week Dx I guess it'll be youtube video best of's for me haha.


----------



## Justin

PaJami said:


> I'm so upset I'm gonna miss it this year! I'm on vacation that week Dx I guess it'll be youtube video best of's for me haha.



Awww that kinds sucks. The thrill of E3 live is always great!


----------



## Jake

bingo card?


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> bingo card?



Did you even read the post? :|


----------



## Princess

HNNGASFSDAF


----------



## Justin

sleepingsickness said:


> HNNGASFSDAF



The only redeeming part of that E3.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Did you even read the post? :|



yes but didnt you say you were gonna make a new one - and you haven't made one yet


----------



## Justin




----------



## Trent the Paladin

Damn the Sony one is kind of late. :/ Why not bump it to another date for better time, I dunno if I'll watch that this year. I hate still being in school when E3 comes on. Usually I miss Nintendo's. Not concerned with Microsoft, it'll probably be like the third year in a row where they push Kinect and then have some footage from the next CoD.


----------



## Justin

http://paulgalenetwork.com/home/201...aking-star-fox-metroid-fusion-saga-for-wii-u/

So the Starfox/Metroid crossover has been debunked. Apparently this was considered at some point though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> http://paulgalenetwork.com/home/201...aking-star-fox-metroid-fusion-saga-for-wii-u/
> 
> So the Starfox/Metroid crossover has been debunked. Apparently this was considered at some point though.


That sucks, actually sounded like it would have been a great title.


----------



## Kaiaa

This information may be irrelevant since I think its been posted before but I'll post it anyway. I received an e-mail from Nintendo, here is the link to watch E3 live when Nintendo airs:

http://e3.nintendo.com/

The Nintendo E3 presentation will be held the 5th of June at 9am pdt and on the 6th of June at 6pm pdt.


----------



## Kip

Yup i (think) its on the first page. Man i can't believe its almost time for E3. I think i wanna cry or something.


----------



## Kaiaa

Kip said:


> Yup i (think) its on the first page. Man i can't believe its almost time for E3. I think i wanna cry or something.




I know I shouldn't be but I'm so giddy about E3 ^^ I think that this year its going to be a great show, even better than previous!


----------



## Justin

Oh I'm so excited. This is going to be one of Nintendo's best E3s ever IMO. They have a brand new home console launching this year with plenty of software for it to show off. Plus, the 3DS is going into it's second year with lots of awesome games like Animal Crossing, Paper Mario, Luigi's Mansion 2 and more to show off. It's going to be great.





...until Nintendo's E3 presentation starts

Plus, my Nintendo E3 bingo card is nearly complete! There may be some final tweaking based on input from you guys but it's almost done. I'll be posting it later today.


----------



## Kaiaa

I like your Bingo card Justin, I've never done one before! Maybe one of your spaces could be for Pokemon?


----------



## Miranda

I am pumped for E3. I am an ASM at a Gamestop and we got our E3 marketing in and I can't open it until the day of each event! They're labeled haha! But I am so tempted to open them early! >.< Anyway, super pumped to see what shall be announced!!


----------



## Keenan

E3 is going to be awesome this year! And it's almost here! Who's most excited for what? I'm obviously physced for AC:3DS, but I'm also really interested in what microsoft has in store.


----------



## Pinku

Animal Crossing
Tomb Raider
Dead or Alive 5

This is going to be an Amazing Event, I've never been more excited for E3!


----------



## Kip

1. Animal Crossing: Jump Out
2. Wii U Launch Line-up
3. New 3DS Titles
4. Dead or Alive 5
5. Paper Mario 3DS
6. Luigi's Mansion 2
7. Halo 4
I know i'm missing something... 

NOTE: Not all of them are in order


----------



## Jake

yeah, kinda like what kip posted


----------



## Justin

Animal Crossing 3DS
Luigi's Mansion 2
Paper Mario
Pikmin 3
Wii U
Half Life 3?!?!?


----------



## Jake

I want new Pokemon!


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> Maybe one of your spaces could be for Pokemon?





Bidoof said:


> I want new Pokemon!



I guess I could add one but honestly new Pokemon games basically never have been announced at E3. They are usually announced via Japanese magazines and the sort. I mean we might get a small peak at Black/White 2 but that isn't new, we already know about it.


----------



## Jake

i know we wont get a new pokemon 'cause they're announced in corocoro or Pokemon Smash but i wouldn't mind a new PMD or ranger, hopef we'll get one after BW2


----------



## Kaiaa

Justin said:


> I guess I could add one but honestly new Pokemon games basically never have been announced at E3. They are usually announced via Japanese magazines and the sort. I mean we might get a small peak at Black/White 2 but that isn't new, we already know about it.



Oh I see, this is actually my second year ever watching E3! (hardly watch tv so I had no idea about it till last year lol)


----------



## Micah

-Fire Emblem: Awakening localization
-Paper Mario 3DS
-The game Retro is working on (Metroid or Star Fox PLEASE)
-The extremely tiny chance that we'll get a new Mother game


----------



## Justin

Here's a times refresher for everyone. We're getting close. ALL ABOARD THE E3 HYPE TRAIN!!!





*June 4th at 9:30AM PDT/12:30PM EDT/5:30PM BST*









*June 4th at 1PM PDT/4PM EDT/9PM BST*









*June 4th at 3PM PDT/6PM EDT/11PM BST*









*June 4th at 6PM PDT/9PM EDT/2AM BST*









*June 5th at 9AM PDT/Noon EDT/5PM BST*


----------



## strucked

So I heard that Nintendo is going to have 2 conferences in this year's E3. I'm guessing it's because they have so much to showcase that they need 2 days in order to show everything. So do you guys think animal crossing is going to showcased in the Nintendo conference or the Software showcase?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hope you guys are excited as I am for e3.


----------



## Kaiaa

lmao that was great Gallows


----------



## Micah

strucked said:


> So I heard that Nintendo is going to have 2 conferences in this year's E3. I'm guessing it's because they have so much to showcase that they need 2 days in order to show everything. So do you guys think animal crossing is going to showcased in the Nintendo conference or the Software showcase?


The second. They've got much better things to showcase during the first conference.


----------



## Jeremy

I won't be able to see the main conference live. D:


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> I won't be able to see the main conference live. D:



Oh no, you'll miss the glorious Pikmin 3 unveiling that we've been waiting 5 E3's for!


----------



## Kaiaa

According to the Nintendo Official Site: 

"Watch the latest Nintendo Direct this Sunday, June 3 at 3pm PDT, as Global President Satoru Itawa reveals new information about the Wii U" 

I know this isn't E3 but it will be covering a little pre-E3 information. 

Watch it here: http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo_direct


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> According to the Nintendo Official Site:
> 
> "Watch the latest Nintendo Direct this Sunday, June 3 at 3pm PDT, as Global President Satoru Itawa reveals new information about the Wii U"
> 
> I know this isn't E3 but it will be covering a little pre-E3 information.
> 
> Watch it here: http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo_direct



Oh, that's neat. They must have a TON of stuff to show us if they're doing a Nintendo Direct, the main E3 conference AND the Software Showcase.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Oh, that's neat. They must have a TON of stuff to show us if they're doing a Nintendo Direct, the main E3 conference AND the Software Showcase.



omfg i like dead *dies*


----------



## Kip

This seems too good... *Drool*


----------



## Wubajub

Halo  We've missed you buddy. 

Can't wait for the gameplay of Halo 4!


(edit) I'd also like some Skyrim DLC!

(edit #2) Just learnt that Skyrim DLC is coming this summer http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61288-Skyrim-DLC&p=1238275#post1238275


----------



## Conor

I'll be watching simply for Animal Crossing and Luigi's Mansion news. Quite excited tbh, which I didn't think I would be.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Looking most forward to seeing Borderlands 2 info and videos, and if any, new zombie games. Been in a zombie mood lately.


----------



## strucked

*They* have arrived in LA! Are your bodies ready?


----------



## Jake

no i'm not even that excited. not trying to bring peoples spirits down though


----------



## strucked

Bidoof said:


> no i'm not even that excited. not trying to bring peoples spirits down though



Such negativity. I like it.


----------



## Micah

strucked said:


> View attachment 829
> 
> *They* have arrived in LA! Are your bodies ready?


You have no idea.


----------



## Justin

Prepare your bodies everyone as E3 starts early this year with Nintendo hosting a Wii U focused Nintendo Direct in just one hour from this post. Watch it live over on this English stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nintendo-direct-pre-e3-2012-en


----------



## Justin

It's over. WOW!


----------



## Kaiaa

Did anyone watch the Nintendo Direct? 
I was actually a little impressed by the Wii U's redesigned "Game Pad". It was also interesting to me that they added a feature in which you can place figures on the Wii U and they would appear in your game (kinda like skylanders). It also serves as more than a game pad which was pretty cool to me. I like that people will be able to use it as a tv remote and use it as an internet browser, on top of that, we can now video chat with a game console! 

Pretty neat but I'm still waiting to be impressed by the games. Can't wait for E3!


----------



## Kip

IKR i loved that! the games will be pure epicness.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Kaiaa said:


> Did anyone watch the Nintendo Direct?
> I was actually a little impressed by the Wii U's redesigned "Game Pad". It was also interesting to me that they added a feature in which you can place figures on the Wii U and they would appear in your game (kinda like skylanders). It also serves as more than a game pad which was pretty cool to me. I like that people will be able to use it as a tv remote and use it as an internet browser, on top of that, we can now video chat with a game console!
> 
> Pretty neat but I'm still waiting to be impressed by the games. Can't wait for E3!



And don't forget the new WiiU Pro Controller. Something for the more hardcore gamer and it's well recieved so far (Though the'yre comparing it to the 360 Controller.)


----------



## Kaiaa

TheFarmboy said:


> And don't forget the new WiiU Pro Controller. Something for the more hardcore gamer and it's well recieved so far (Though the'yre comparing it to the 360 Controller.)



It does look a lot like the 360 controller but I think that's fine. In my opinion, controllers like that are more comfortable than the regular wii motion controllers so I think its a step in the right direction for Nintendo. Especially when playing games that don't require the regular wiimotes motion controlled aspects.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Micah

Well, I wasn't going to buy a Wii U, but Nintendo won me over tonight. I may still wait for a price drop, but that Pro controller looks great and soothes my fears for Madden and Smash Bros.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I agree with Micah. I wasn't at all impressed earlier before, but with the pro controller and the features they've shown for the pad I'm impressed.

Really happy with that pro controller.


----------



## SockHead

This probably sounds stupid but I hope that the pro controller doesn't feel cheap. Also, I really hate how X and Y are in the opposite positions from the 360 controller. Switching over from both controllers could be pretty confusing.. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Phil

Will Nintendo release a bundle that will include the pro controller?
I'm excited to see what launch titles for the Wii U will be. I can't wait to for Nintendo to reveal news about Animal Crossing 3ds and Luigi's Mansion 2. 

I really like how MiiVerse will bring a lot of players together and hopefully we can create a gamer tag for Nintendo Network.


----------



## Jake

always planned on getting the WiiU, didn't care when though, this kinda made me want it soon though


----------



## Conor

I'm happy they're bringing out an alternative controller as well. I can imagine it would be more favourable to play games like Smash Bros. with that.


----------



## Jake

Conor said:


> I'm happy they're bringing out an alternative controller as well. I can imagine it would be more favourable to play games like Smash Bros. with that.



yeah i'm happy about that too 



Spoiler: some info from Pokebeach




Nintendo first started discussing the Wii U in 2008. The goal of the system is to unite people.
The Wii U Game Pad is the name of the system's new tablet controller. Last year at E3 2011, its prototype version was shown, but it now has a slightly different button layout, different joysticks (which are clickable), and a more ergonomic backing.
In addition to using it to play your games, you can use the game pad as a universal remote for your television.
The game pad serves as an extension of the games you play on your television. For example, you can point the game pad at your television and fling objects by launching them from the game pad to the television screen. The game pad can detect where it is in relationship to your TV screen and has motion and gyro sensors.
As is obvious, the Wii U will feature much more powerful HD graphics.
You can put the game pad in front of your television and see the portion of the television you are covering up on the game pad (to use an example, it's like holding a clear piece of glass in front of your TV, except, of course, you can interact with it using the controller). This is useful for targeting or tracking objects on the TV screen with the game pad controller.
You can continue playing your Wii U games on the game pad when the TV is being used for something else (like when you're trying to battle someone in Battle Revolution over Wi-Fi and your bratty brother walks in and abruptly changes the TV to Disney Channel).
There is no lag between what is displayed on the game pad and what is displayed on the TV screen.
A classic controller, the Wii U Pro Controller, will be available for the system and is meant for extended play.
The Wii U system will be compatible with all previous Wii controllers.
"Mii Wara Wara" is the name of the Wii U's menu screen that you see when you first turn it on ("wara wara" is the commotion of a crowd). It shows all of your Miis, your friends' Miis, and which games your friends are currently playing. It also shows which of Nintendo's games are popular by how many Miis are standing next to them (even games you do not own - perfect for marketing!).
This entire feature is collectively referred to as "Miiverse."
Also apart of Miiverse is the ability to video conference, "text message," hand write, and draw pictures to send to your Wii U friends via the game pad.
You can take screenshots of your games and share them with your friends. Some game content can even be sent.
Even if you're playing a single player game, you will never be alone, as the game pad serves as a "social window" from which you can communicate with your online friends. You can even see what your friends have to say about levels you are trying to beat - you can see notes they have left behind. Miiverse will thus be integrated into the games themselves.
For developers, it is hinted that they can create multiplayer games where the game pad controllers of each player serve different functions.
The social elements of Miiverse will be available not only on the Wii U, but on your 3DS, your computer, and even mobile devices (i.e. your iPhone, iPad, etc.). It will not immediately be available for the latter devices.
The game pad also serves as a web browser. When you want to share content from the game pad on your TV, you can add a blue curtain over it before you display it. As you are about to reveal the content and raise the curtain, you will hear fanfare as well.
All in all, the Wii U will connect you to your friends more than ever before, the game pad does everything the Wii U can, the game pad extends the action of the TV screen into your hands, the game pad can sync up with your TV display and vice versa, and the game pad features the major functions of popular tablets today (like the iPad) such as web browsing, messaging, video conferencing, etc. It is a sort of "lite" iPad that can't leave your living room. The relationship between the game pad and the TV screen is fluid and dynamic.


----------



## Phil

Conor said:


> I'm happy they're bringing out an alternative controller as well. I can imagine it would be more favourable to play games like Smash Bros. with that.



Yeah, it seems that the game pad will mostly be used to check Miiverse, main menu, or mostly be used for the type of games that were presented like the golf game. Seems to me that the pro controller would be main controller for most of us that would rather use it that the actual game pad.


----------



## Justin

*MICROSOFT IS LIVE NOW!!!
*
*LIVE CHAT ON THE IRC
*_enjoy E3 live together with your fellow TBTers_


Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...


*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*







*June 4th at 9:30AM PDT/12:30PM EDT/5:30PM BST*





*Where to watch it live...
*Xbox Live (live on your Xbox 360 console)
Gametrailers
GameSpot
IGN
Spike TV​


----------



## Jas0n

GET YO ASSES IN IRC


----------



## Justin

Man, I'm gonna have to go through the IRC chat logs after this and dig out some quotes. Make sure you come in the IRC if you're watching! We'll be here all day.


----------



## Justin

Microsoft's press conference just ended! The archived versions will be posted soon to various websites and I'll be updating the first post and this one with the links when they go up.




			
				Me in the IRC said:
			
		

> <Jubs> highlights are
> <Jubs> xbox music
> <Jubs> internet explorer
> <Jubs> nike+ training


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

In was impressed with The windows glass thing they showed.


----------



## TheFarmboy

I seen the Conference, and in general, it was boring. It has its high points like the unvieling about certain games. However things like Kinect, and the Nike promo weighted it down. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## SockHead

Wasn't really impressed with the Microsoft conference.. Really liked South Park and Lara Croft though.


----------



## Phil

SockHead said:


> Wasn't really impressed with the Microsoft conference.. Really liked South Park and Lara Croft though.



Agreed. Although Splinter Cell did grab my attention as well, but I was really disappointed with Resident Evil 6. :[


----------



## Caius

I can't wait to get that device that will make going outside obsolete.








I don't even have an xbox.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Were all the games shown at xbox e3 exclusives? (Tomb R, Splinter C, Resident E)


----------



## Micah

Meh, all the games looked the same to me. Nintendo's conference should be much more interesting.


----------



## Caius

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Were all the games shown at xbox e3 exclusives? (Tomb R, Splinter C, Resident E)



Probably not.


----------



## Justin

*EA IS NOW LIVE RIGHT NOW!!
*
*LIVE CHAT ON THE IRC
*_enjoy E3 live together with your fellow TBTers_


Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...


*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*






*June 4th at 1PM PDT/4PM EDT/9PM BST*





*Where to watch it live...
*EA.com
Gametrailers
GameSpot
IGN
Spike TV​


----------



## Micah

Anyone hear the rumor of the 3DS XL?


----------



## Phil

Micah said:


> Anyone hear the rumor of the 3DS XL?



Yeah, we shall see what happens tomorrow. Seems to soon for a 3Ds XL Or is it just me?


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...



I think it's safe to say Xbox is the joke this year.


----------



## Justin

Zr388 said:


> I think it's safe to say Xbox is the joke this year.



Haha, it really is turning out that way. We'll see later...


----------



## Caius

MICROSOFT 2012


----------



## Justin

*UBISOFT IS LIVE RIGHT NOW!!!
*
*LIVE CHAT ON THE IRC
*_enjoy E3 live together with your fellow TBTers_

Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...

*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*







*June 4th at 3PM PDT/6PM EDT/11PM BST*





*Where to watch it live...*
YouTube
Gametrailers
GameSpot
IGN
G4 TV​


----------



## Caius

My body is ready.


----------



## Justin

Zr388 said:


> My body is ready.



My body is reggie.


----------



## Caius

Boobs!


----------



## Justin

I think I just came from Ubisoft's conference.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Ubisofts conference was probably the best conference to date. The best comapred to the previous ones.


----------



## Phil

Ubisoft Conference is by far the best for today. Now to wait for Sony and then Nintendo tomorrow.


----------



## Justin

*SONY IS LIVE RIGHT NOW!!!
*
*LIVE CHAT ON THE IRC
*_enjoy E3 live together with your fellow TBTers_

Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...

*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*





*June 4th at 6PM PDT/9PM EDT/2AM BST*





*Where to watch it live...
*PlayStation.com
Gametrailers
GameSpot
IGN
G4 TV​


----------



## SockHead

Sony's Conference wasn't that bad. Still looking forward to Nintendo's the most!


----------



## Justin

Ubisoft > Sony > Microsoft > EA

Also, I made this video from the Ubisoft conference.


----------



## Jake

what happened at Sony?

all i care about atm


----------



## Caius

So far, my to get list:
DmC
Sony All Star Battle Royale
Metal Gear Rising: Revengance
South Park: The Stick of Truth
Assassins Creed 3
Watch_Dogs
Sim City
Just Dance 4


That's about it. I don't really see anything by Nintendo I'm interested in.


----------



## Gnome

Justin said:


> Ubisoft > Sony > Microsoft > EA
> 
> Also, I made this video from the Ubisoft conference.



She truly was horrific.

Anyways

MS sucked
Ubi was good
EA was eh
Sony was good except for the book thingy


----------



## Wubajub

Halo 4 trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N-CRrP9xjQ 

(edit) @ Gnome Girl wood? Seriously? One can only wonder what ubisoft was smoking when they selected her to represent.


----------



## Jake

I saw some of the Microsoft one on the news, nbd

kinda upset they didn't show Sony though.


----------



## Justin

Okay folks it's 8:30AM here but I AM AWAKE! Let's do this.






As always, be sure to check out Animal Crossing 3DS Blog throughout the day/week for any AC 3DS news that pops up.


----------



## Justin

*NINTENDO IS LIVE IN 10 MINUTES!!!
*
*LIVE CHAT ON THE IRC
*_enjoy E3 live together with your fellow TBTers_

Just like last year, a bunch of us will be watching the big conferences live together in the Bell Tree IRC. What's better than watching the conferences live? Watching them together with other people and making fun of Sony together! Okay, I might be kidding on the last one. Maybe. It just always works out that way...

*CLICK HERE FOR THE LIVE CHAT*





*June 5th at 9AM PDT/Noon EDT/5PM BST*





*Where to watch it live...
*E3.Nintendo.com (plus Software Showcase at 6PM PDT/9PM EDT/2AM BST on June 6th)
Gametrailers
GameSpot
IGN
Spike TV​


----------



## Micah

If Nintendo announces a Fire Emblem: Awakening localization or a new Metroid game, I can die happy.


----------



## Micah

What the heck was that? I've never been so unexcited as a Nintendo fan. It even looks like they screwed over Paper Mario.


----------



## Conor

That was very underwhelming.


----------



## Micah

Spike is claiming that Nintendo's setting up a top secret game from a big developer right now. Hm...


----------



## TheFarmboy

I thought Nintendo's conference was alright. It was alot better than Microsofts, on par with Sony, and it can use 2 gamepads. But I'm looking more foreward to the Software Showcase. But on a whole. It was average. Ubisoft is the best, then Sony/Nintendo, then EA (bit of controversy there). Microsoft is at the bottom.


----------



## BlueBear

Out of the 3 3DS games they mentioned AC was not one of them
But I'm glad they mentioned Paper Mario and Luigi's Mansion. 
Did anyone see the ghost dog?! N'awww! 

Just gotta wait for tomorrow now!


----------



## Grawr

I think I'm more excited for the 3DS thing they've got going tomorrow. I didn't think Nintendo's conference was all that bad, though. Microsoft's wasn't so great, in my eyes - they tried to 1-up the WiiU with this whole "Smartglass" idea, but I'm still more excited about the WiiU.

And I wasn't excited about the WiiU whatsoever when they announced it last year, I actually hated the idea. But it's growing on me now.

And that intro? With the pikmin? Dynamite.


----------



## BlueBear

I felt the exact same about the Wii U myself, but it is starting to grow on me.
Did anyone catch the NintendoLand clip? There's an AC game coming out for NintendoLand, didn't catch the name though, and I think it's a mini game type thing..?


----------



## Grawr

BlueBear said:


> I felt the exact same about the Wii U myself, but it is starting to grow on me.
> Did anyone catch the NintendoLand clip? There's an AC game coming out for NintendoLand, didn't catch the name though, and I think it's a mini game type thing..?



It's called Sweet ... something. Something to do with candy. If you went to e3.nintendo.com right after the conference ended, Iwata was talking all about it - showed a ton of gameplay footage, explained how it works, etc. It's like a little minigame where people with wii remotes have their miis dress up as animal crossing characters and they run around collecting candy, while the "chaser" (aka; the person with the game pad) tries to catch them. It didn't really look allllll that exciting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BlueBear said:


> I felt the exact same about the Wii U myself, but it is starting to grow on me.
> Did anyone catch the NintendoLand clip? There's an AC game coming out for NintendoLand, didn't catch the name though, and I think it's a mini game type thing..?



I don't remember the name, but yeah it'll be like a mini game for NintendoLand.


----------



## BlueBear

Oh I see.. 
Well that doesn't sound that interesting to be honest. 
I'll try and get a look at that one myself though..

But thanks for explaining it!


----------



## Grawr

BlueBear said:


> Oh I see..
> Well that doesn't sound that interesting to be honest.
> I'll try and get a look at that one myself though..
> 
> But thanks for explaining it!



Sure thing, ha. Yeah, none of the NintendoLand titles look particularly good to me - but they seem like they'll do what they're designed to do - get people used/introduced to that "asymmetrical gameplay."


----------



## BlueBear

Yeah, and they are probably short so it could be treated as a quick game if you just need a few minutes to yourself


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Well Nintendo's conference was extremely disappointing. :L I could have skipped it and played Radiant Historia like I did for Microsoft as I predicted a repeat of last year. "Please buy Kinect, have a Call of Duty trailer. " Missed most of EA, saw Medal of Honor and liked what I saw. Don't get why people hated the 2010 reboot, it was great. Ubisoft had was awesome, but I missed the last twenty minutes because I wanted to eat non burned lasagna. Sony was pretty chugging on awesome until the book thing, clearly not ready for demoing. Nintendo was disappointing. Last year they did so good, why? I thought they learned their lesson with Shawn White and Cammie to never suck again.

Sony > Ubisoft > Nintendo > EA > Microkinect


----------



## SockHead

Here's the Animal Crossing Sweet Day Minigame footage:


----------



## Caius

I'd say watch TGS for Animal Crossing. TGS is usually a safer bet for nintendo stuff


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Zr388 said:


> I'd say watch TGS for Animal Crossing. TGS is usually a safer bet for nintendo stuff



Or whenever Nintendo decided to host their "Not-TGS" conference this year. I expect some Wii U pricing by then.


----------



## Micah

That Sweet Day preview was unbearable. :/


----------



## BlueBear

Oh god, that video x_x
Well I suppose it's...cute?


----------



## Kip

Being an A fan hurts after watching that video...


----------



## SockHead

Found more footage of Sweet Day, if you don't like hearing that family scream:


----------



## Jake

And I considered staying up until 2am to watch this

LOL!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Micah said:


> That Sweet Day preview was unbearable. :/



Pun intended? Family was annoying, but that looks fun to play for a round or two.


----------



## Keenan

I was sick today, so I was lucky enough to get to stay home and watch E3. Sim City and Fifa 13 looked good to me, but I was asleep for the Nintendo conference. Doesn't sound like I missed much though...

Thoughts on the COD Black Opps II trailer?


----------



## SockHead

Keenan said:


> Thoughts on the COD Black Opps II trailer?


----------



## Wubajub

SockHead said:


>



So accurate and so funny. I love it!

Anyways I thought Animal Crossing Sweet Day was a cheap shot from Nintendo to get money. In other words I don't like it.


----------



## strucked

I felt so happy seeing katsuya eguchi on stage at the nintendo e3 conference. Hopefully he will make another appearance tomorrow at the software showcase to talk about animal crossing which I'm sort of expecting it to happen now.


----------



## Jake

okay, i'm crap with time zones, approx how long until round table and 3DS showcase?


----------



## strucked

Bidoof said:


> okay, i'm crap with time zones, approx how long until round table and 3DS showcase?



didn't the roundtable discussion start like a couple of hours ago? You live in australia right? Well 3DS showcase is going to be live at 11am on thursday.


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> okay, i'm crap with time zones, approx how long until round table and 3DS showcase?



Roundtable was nearly 6 hours ago. Showcase is 6-7PM PDT. Just use Google to figure out the time zone difference. :|


----------



## Jake

strucked said:


> didn't the roundtable discussion start like a couple of hours ago? You live in australia right? Well 3DS showcase is going to be live at 11am on thursday.


awkies i didnt know



Justin said:


> Roundtable was nearly 6 hours ago. Showcase is 6-7PM PDT. Just use Google to figure out the time zone difference. :|


i did and it didnt help :\

i think its around noon for be tomorrow though


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> awkies i didnt know
> 
> 
> i did and it didnt help :\
> 
> i think its around noon for be tomorrow though



Kind of hard to help you if I don't know your time zone.


----------



## strucked

Justin said:


> Kind of hard to help you if I don't know your time zone.



I already told him the time because I also live in the same country as he does. 

Australia is quite irritating. E3 is either too early to watch (2am) or early enough that something inconvenient takes place (11am when I have school). Oh wells...


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Kind of hard to help you if I don't know your time zone.



it's GMT+10 or something


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


>



I feel like this represents e3 as a whole this year.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

The 3DS conferances start at E3 today.
I won't be able to watch though.
I feel so depressed right now and being sick in bed doesn't help either.
I can't get videos on my 3DS from E3 or anything besides nintendo shop videos.


----------



## Justin

Microsoft said:
			
		

> "I think [the response has been] largely very positive"



^ Microsoft talking about their E3 conference. LOL. WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING MICROSOFT!?!? http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-06-05-microsoft-reviews-its-e3-performance


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wubajub said:


> So accurate and so funny. I love it!
> 
> Anyways I thought Animal Crossing Sweet Day was a cheap shot from Nintendo to get money. In other words I don't like it.


Nintendo Land is supposed to be bundled in no? 

@Justin: Positive for making people laugh at how bad it was maybe.


----------



## Jeremy

come in the chat people


----------



## Micah

What's happening in the conference right now? My internet is too slow to let me watch.


----------



## Bacon Boy

No AC3DS. The release was pushed back because it wasn't on the release list for this year. It's too big of a title to be a part of other "some others" list.

For me, the show ended after Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon. Paper Mario Sticker Star looks like a step down. It looks overly complex and there are no more fun partners.


----------



## SockHead

No Animal Crossing this year at E3...


----------



## Jas0n

"Titles launching in 2012"
No animal crossing.

umadguys?


----------



## BlueBear

SockHead said:


> No Animal Crossing this year at E3...



Urghh, I can't believe I've just sat up at 2am waiting for something to do with Animal Crossing to show up.. 
Big waste of time for me :/


----------



## TheFarmboy

How do we know it's not gonna show. Because it wasn't in the showcase doesn't mean it may not be there.

As for the rest of the Showcase. I felt it was pretty good, it was better than yesterday in my opinion.


----------



## BlueBear

TheFarmboy said:


> How do we know it's not gonna show. Because it wasn't in the showcase doesn't mean it may not be there.



A bit of information would of been nice though...


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

BlueBear said:


> A bit of information would of been nice though...




If they just showed a final release date, I would be happy.

Nintendo just keeps us hanging... =(


----------



## BlueBear

Exactly what I was going for.. or even a release month instead of FALL. 
I'm just hoping that it actually comes out this year!


----------



## Justin

I put up the video where they don't show AC 3DS in 2012 releases up on my blog. http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/06/is-...no-listing-of-it-in-the-2012-release-for-3ds/


----------



## Micah

Fire Emblem is getting localized. Whoo!


----------



## Jake

I just watched the trailer for Paper Mario;

what the hell


----------



## SamXX

For ****'s sake Nintendo, we're never getting AC:3DS are we?


----------



## strucked

Just got back from school and came home to this ==;; This is by far the most disappointing year... I was looking forward for today's software showcase so much. I don't understand Nintendo... didn't they say the game was having a 2012 release outside of japan? Then wouldn't it have been the best opportunity to showcase the game in e3?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SAMwich said:


> For ****'s sake Nintendo, we're never getting AC:3DS are we?



I'm fine with not getting it this year so long as it's perfect. :L I'd rather have a "late" game that a bad game.


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> I'm fine with not getting it this year so long as it's perfect. :L I'd rather have a "late" game that a bad game.



this, and i cant second this enough


----------



## Ehingen Guy

No Zelda, Professor Layton or Animal Crossing 3D. I am disappointed.

But I'm really looking forward to Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, New Super Mario Bros. 2 and the Pokemo games.


----------

